# Does this Vermonts Castings Stardance only operate by remote control?



## stripedbass (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Vermont Castings vented gas fireplace heater model SDV30RF. It's made for propane but I got a conversion kit when I bought it so it now runs on gas.

It's amazing. It heats up my small 535-square feet condo really well. And it's very efficient.

My question is this: So far I use the remote control to operate it. The remote is really easy to use. But if I did not have the remote, could I still operate this heater?

Also, does anyone know the number I can call for tech support for this product?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 16, 2012)

stripedbass said:
			
		

> I have a Vermont Castings vented gas fireplace heater model SDV30RF. It's made for propane but I got a conversion kit when I bought it so it now runs on gas.
> 
> It's amazing. It heats up my small 535-square feet condo really well. And it's very efficient.
> 
> ...



If it was installed, there should be an ON/OFF switch on the left rear 
of the stove (as you're facing it). I don't have a number, but here's the manual:

http://www.stovesandspas.com/pdf/stardance.pdf


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 16, 2012)

if memory serves me:
if it has the full function honeywell system, there is no way to connect a t-stat, or on/off switch

i'd love it if i was wrong though!


----------



## stripedbass (Jan 18, 2012)

After eyeballing the stove for a while, I do not see an on-off switch. However, there is an on-off knob for the pilot light. If I'm correct, does this mean if I lost or broke the remote control I'm screwed (especially if it's in the dead of winter)?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2012)

stripedbass said:
			
		

> After eyeballing the stove for a while, I do not see an on-off switch. However, there is an on-off knob for the pilot light. If I'm correct, does this mean if I lost or broke the remote control I'm screwed (especially if it's in the dead of winter)?




Not necessarily...There is also a way to "hot wire" 
the valve with an on/off switch or a jumper between the
terminals (TH & THTP) where the remote is hooked up. 
After all, a remote (or a thermostat for that matter) is 
basically a switch...


----------



## stripedbass (Jan 19, 2012)

DAKSY,

I'm not a technician so all this is not easy for me to understand.

All I know is that I love my stove.

Let me ask you this: If I wanted, can I install a wall switch for my stove?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2012)

stripedbass said:
			
		

> DAKSY,
> 
> I'm not a technician so all this is not easy for me to understand.
> 
> ...



I'd say yes, if the OEM switch is still available. 
Looking at the manual, it seems fairly straightforward.
If the OEM switch isn't available, you may want to go with 
a simple wall switch, connected to the valve terminal block 
with 18 gage thermostat wire....I suggest you read the manual 
& even do some on-line research to familiarize yourself with
the components & the operation of the appliance... If you get 
stuck or confused this is the place to ask more questions...


----------



## stripedbass (Jan 19, 2012)

I never intended to do this on my own. I intend to hire someone for the job. What I wanted to know was whether or not a wall switch could be installed for my stove. The answer seems to be yes. 

My next question: Is this a job for an electrician or stove technician? 

I REALLY appreciate your helpful feedback on this.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2012)

stripedbass said:
			
		

> I never intended to do this on my own. I intend to hire someone for the job. What I wanted to know was whether or not a wall switch could be installed for my stove. The answer seems to be yes.
> 
> My next question: Is this a job for an electrician or stove technician?
> 
> I REALLY appreciate your helpful feedback on this.



The answer IS yes. Who you get to do the install is up to you.
An electrician is overkill, but will probably do a clean job. A stove 
tech or a general handyman can do the job equally as well... 
Wiring your stove to a wall switch is not a difficult thing to do,
as long as you are MODERATELY handy with tools. It will involve
cutting a hole in a wall, mounting an outlet box, running the wire 
& making the connections to the switch & the stove.. There is virtually
NO electricity to speak of. Your Stardance operates on millivolts that 
total about 1/2 of 1 volt DC. For example, one AA battery is rated at 
1.5 volts DC. SMALL. Any of the "Gas Geeks" hear can talk you thru it.


----------



## stripedbass (Jan 19, 2012)

Like an idiot, I forgot to ask whether the wall switch will allow for a thermostat setting. In other words, one of the great things with the remote control is that I can set the temperature setting and if the room temperature gets to that setting, the stove shuts off. If it dips below, the stove turns back on. This is so efficient. Can a wall switch allow for such functions or will it only allow for an on/off function?

I'm about to get some electrical upgrades for my small condo so this is a convenient time for me.

Again, I really appreciate the feedback. I know nothing about these things.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2012)

stripedbass said:
			
		

> Like an idiot, I forgot to ask whether the wall switch will allow for a thermostat setting. In other words, one of the great things with the remote control is that I can set the temperature setting and if the room temperature gets to that setting, the stove shuts off. If it dips below, the stove turns back on. This is so efficient. Can a wall switch allow for such functions or will it only allow for an on/off function?
> 
> I'm about to get some electrical upgrades for my small condo so this is a convenient time for me.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate the feedback. I know nothing about these things.



A wall switch is just that - ON/OFF. You want a millivolt thermostat.
The hook up is the same. Like I said in an earlier post, a thermostat is 
nothing more than a switch. The only difference is that it's temperature
driven. If you want a programmable set-back t-stat, you can install one 
of those if you wish... It just has to be a millivolt T-stat.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 20, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> stripedbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob, typically that would be sound advice9as usual!!)
but,
this is the double t-pile model, with 4 connectors/terminals
none of which are labeled

any idea which ones to use? i sure dont....


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 20, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would use the ones where the remote is hooked up.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 20, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> I would use the ones where the remote is hooked up.



the remote receiver is built into the valve(not field serviceable as far as i can tell), the only wires leading to the 4 terminals are from the dual t-piles

there is basically a control board attached to the bottom of the valve, may be able to figure out a way to wire a t-stat to it, but it seems like the "control board" is permanently fixed to the valve

i'll call Monnesson and ask...


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 20, 2012)

yup, per VC, and lennox tech,
no control option other than the original honeywell remote
"it will turn on using the "local" switch"


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:
			
		

> yup, per VC, and lennox tech,
> no control option other than the original honeywell remote
> "it will turn on using the "local" switch"



Interesting. The stove manual shows a rear shroud mounted switch...

Page 25 also shows the connections for a thermostat...Kinda confusing...


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 23, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> A1Stoves.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the manual lists info for several valve options...


----------

